# Anybody use a rothenberger supertonic 2000?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Just picked this up off eBay, thing looks like it was used once, just received today, haven't had a chance to try it yet, anyone use one?


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Just picked this up off eBay, thing looks like it was used once, just received today, haven't had a chance to try it yet, anyone use one?


Buddy of mine had one it worked pretty good he said he liked it better than the ridgid ones.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I've used before. Very nice for small jobs. All I got to say is hold on tight.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

And don't use it on imported steel.


----------

